# I’m saving for a handmade carbon skillet.



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 12, 2018)

Screw it. I want one. 

I’m saving up so I don’t make my wife mad. 

I just think they look cool as hell.


----------



## Jville (Oct 12, 2018)

You all know what's going to happen right? The knife community is about to blow up the carbon steel pan biz. It's happening as we speak.


----------



## pc9111 (Oct 13, 2018)

What are looking for Blu skillet, blanc creative or ?


----------



## Anton (Oct 13, 2018)

What’s there to blow up 
Super expensive already


----------



## nakneker (Oct 13, 2018)

I’d love to know more, I did see a link to some handmade carbon pans the other day that looked amazing, price tag was scary too.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 13, 2018)

If you’re gonna save up why not get a solid silver pan, yes they exist lol [emoji857]


----------



## Jville (Oct 13, 2018)

Anton said:


> What’s there to blow up
> Super expensive already


I didn't mean the price. I just meant sell more.


----------



## bkultra (Oct 13, 2018)

I bought Turk forged pans because I liked their rustic look.


----------



## Paraffin (Oct 13, 2018)

aboynamedsuita said:


> If you’re gonna save up why not get a solid silver pan, yes they exist lol [emoji857]



Wowser! I wonder what alloy they're using for a solid silver pan, because silver isn't especially tolerant of high heat. 

It tarnishes easily too, forming silver sulfide on contact with the air. Silver sulfide doesn't sound all that promising as a food additive, so I'll bet it has some kind of protective surface on the interior. (Checks web site).... no, they don't mention anything other than pure silver. So get ready to polish this sucker to remove the sulfide before every time you use it!


----------



## Jville (Oct 13, 2018)

Paraffin said:


> Wowser! I wonder what alloy they're using for a solid silver pan, because silver isn't especially tolerant of high heat.
> 
> It tarnishes easily too, forming silver sulfide on contact with the air. Silver sulfide doesn't sound all that promising as a food additive, so I'll bet it has some kind of protective surface on the interior. (Checks web site).... no, they don't mention anything other than pure silver. So get ready to polish this sucker to remove the sulfide before every time you use it!


Supposedly they r really good at heat conduction, the best, and also can go to very high temps. I've never used it. But all of them say the same thing about the properties and nothing about any type of coating. I have no experience with silver.


----------



## Xenif (Oct 14, 2018)

aboynamedsuita said:


> If you’re gonna save up why not get a solid silver pan, yes they exist lol [emoji857]
> View attachment 43929


In case of warewolve attack, you can melt that thing down and have enough ammo to load a gattling gun, what would a carbon steel pan do for you in such a scenario? Nothing much. Just for that, the 5k price tag almost seem like a bargain.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 14, 2018)

Those silver pans will look great hanging over the massive unused AGA with the unused copper stuff, nicely complementing the complete set of Kramers (also unused).


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 14, 2018)

^^ 

Haha. I want an AGA. The copper, not so much. 

I know a lady that displays her Le Crueset. She is afraid to stain the interiors.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 14, 2018)

In my defense. I would push a high dollar carbon pan to the limit. I’d take it to deer camp and set it in a camp fire.


----------



## Paraffin (Oct 14, 2018)

ecchef said:


> Those silver pans will look great hanging over the massive unused AGA with the unused copper stuff, nicely complementing the complete set of Kramers (also unused).



Hey now, some of us actually cook full-time on an AGA (see avatar photo at left). It's a good fit for cool and damp climates like we have here in the Pacific Northwest; basically a space heater+stove so we don't run the house heat as much. We turn it off for a month or two in the Summer to save on the fuel bill, and cook on the wok burner or outside grill. 

And yeah, there are copper pans hanging over it, but those get used too! They're gnarly and tarnished because I never polish 'em.


boomchakabowwow said:


> Haha. I want an AGA. The copper, not so much.



If you're in the USA, you'll need a giant propane tank buried in the yard.  Fuel options are limited here, compared to the UK versions. I know they make some newer versions with mixed electric and gas, and "programmable" ones to adjust heat and be shut off. But the real deal is the original type that's on all the time, space heater and stove in one, designed for colder climates and big drafty houses.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 14, 2018)

Paraffin said:


> If you're in the USA, you'll need a giant propane tank buried in the yard.  Fuel options are limited here, compared to the UK versions.


Can't they be jetted for natural gas?


----------



## Paraffin (Oct 14, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> Can't they be jetted for natural gas?



I think so. No natural gas in my area though.


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 14, 2018)

boomchakabowwow said:


> Screw it. I want one.
> 
> I’m saving up so I don’t make my wife mad.
> 
> I just think they look cool as hell.


Good luck in your search, there’re a lot of gorgeous options! I’ve wanted to splurge on one too. However, a do have a soft spot for vintage cast iron, of which I’ve inherited a couple.


----------



## DDPslice (Oct 15, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> Can't they be jetted for natural gas?



If I'm not mistaken propane and propane accessories burn hotter. Not that I'm sure it makes that big of a difference, personally I'd do whatever's cheaper.


----------



## DDPslice (Oct 15, 2018)

bkultra said:


> I bought Turk forged pans because I liked their rustic look. View attachment 43936
> View attachment 43937
> View attachment 43938



How does it compare to the DeBuyer?


----------



## Paraffin (Oct 15, 2018)

DDPslice said:


> If I'm not mistaken propane and propane accessories burn hotter. Not that I'm sure it makes that big of a difference, personally I'd do whatever's cheaper.



The stove has a thermostat that would keep the always-on temperature the same regardless of heat source, and I don't think propane's hotter burn would change the economics. Natural gas would likely be a lot cheaper than propane, we just don't have it available where I live.

Back on topic... I have one de Buyer Mineral B pan that I like. What do the boutique pans offer that you can't get with that?


----------



## bkultra (Oct 15, 2018)

DDPslice said:


> How does it compare to the DeBuyer?



Thicker than their mineral B line and lacks the rivets, other than that it's an iron pan nothing magical about it.

The interior surface also has a slight texture to it that allows the seasoning to stick better in my opinion.


----------

